# مستقبل الكهرباء.....بلا كوابل



## phd.loay younis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه دراسة عن طريقة مد الكهرباء بلا كوابل و هو كتاب مختصرعن مبادئ (تسلا) في الكهرباء ويتحدث الكتاب عن امكانية توصيل الكهرباء لاسلكياً


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور جدا . واتمنى انك تكون من الاعضاء الفاعلين في الموسوعه الهندسية


----------



## phd.loay younis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

و انا كذلك مهندس فايز شكرا لك


----------



## SU1AK (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ
73
su1ak


----------



## larbi13 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## الشموخ1 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------

